# Bald Patches on Head/Neck



## Jody1991 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiya, we have a pair of chickens that we keep in the garden and one of them is getting bald patches on each side of her head. This has been quite progressive, but it is getting quite a concern now. We always check and treat them for mites and it doesn't appear to be that. They are out of their coop and given full access to the garden for atleast 9 hours each day, unless there is no one home, so I don't think they are getting bored or stressed?
If anyone could help or has any idea what could be going on, i'd appreciate any feedback.







Thanks!
Jodie


----------



## MommyWoes (Sep 4, 2012)

Jody1991 said:


> Hiya, we have a pair of chickens that we keep in the garden and one of them is getting bald patches on each side of her head. This has been quite progressive, but it is getting quite a concern now. We always check and treat them for mites and it doesn't appear to be that. They are out of their coop and given full access to the garden for atleast 9 hours each day, unless there is no one home, so I don't think they are getting bored or stressed?
> If anyone could help or has any idea what could be going on, i'd appreciate any feedback.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/baldneck5.jpg/
> ...


Are there roosters?


----------



## Jody1991 (Sep 4, 2012)

No there is just the 2 females together.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's the other chicken. It's called a pecking order.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

shes definately getting hen pecked there !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol. ........


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

I have one that looks like she has had her neck rung... no ones pecking her.. i found her today rubbing her neck on the fence post... i informed her she is not a cow... she squawked at me and walked away... i think she called me a bad word....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken curses are the worst. Well wait, cat swearing is actually worse than that, but chicken curses are still pretty bad.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

OHH yes cat swearing is bad... this chicken is ALWAYS there, no matter where i am.. shes there... stalking me... ima put a stew pot curse on her neck! LOL


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think she loves you whether you like it or not. Lol


----------

